# Smartphone App programmieren



## Smartphone App (13. Okt 2010)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne eine App programmieren - allerdings weiß ich nicht auf welchem Betriebssytem: 
Die App sollte aus einer Datenbank Daten abfragen und diese auswerten.
(Suche -> Auswertung)

Daher meine Frage:

- Für welches Betriebssystem lässt sich eine App leicht programmieren? Möglichst in JAVA!!!
- Braucht man für die Programmierung einer I-Phone App zwingend ein Mac Book?


----------



## eRaaaa (13. Okt 2010)

Smartphone App hat gesagt.:


> - Für welches Betriebssystem lässt sich eine App leicht programmieren? Möglichst in JAVA!!!


Android und damit hat sich dann auch deine zweite Frage erledigt *g* (aber um sie dennoch zu beantworten: nein braucht man nicht. Aber fürs IPhone programmierst du auch nicht in Java  )


----------



## MarderFahrer (14. Okt 2010)

Nur aus Neugier, wie kommst du zu dem Schluß, dass man fürs Development von iPhone Apps keinen Mac braucht?


----------



## MarderMörder (14. Okt 2010)

MarderFahrer hat gesagt.:


> Nur aus Neugier, wie kommst du zu dem Schluß, dass man fürs Development von iPhone Apps keinen Mac braucht?


Die Frage hast du ja schon selbst beantwortet, man braucht natürlich kein MacBook, es funktioniert auch jeder andere Mac :-D


----------



## Noctarius (14. Okt 2010)

Eigentlich braucht man nur MacOS X


----------



## ice-breaker (14. Okt 2010)

Eigentlich auch nicht mehr, mitlerweile gibt es auch Lösungen, die ohne Macs funktionieren.
Irgendeine Firma hat eine Software entwickelt, mit der lässt sich das alles auch in C auf Windows schreiben, aber eben nur mit den Schnittstellen zu iOS, die die Firma vorgesehen hat 

@SmartphoneApp: Schonmal an WebApps mit HTML und Ajax gedacht?


----------



## MarderFahrer (14. Okt 2010)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Eigentlich braucht man nur MacOS X



Is schon Recht. War mir ja klar, dass in nem Java Forum, in dem Leute mit der Patentrechtlich Fraglichen Android Platform arbeiten, selbige  auch nicht vor einem Hackintosh halt machen.

 :bae:


----------



## Noctarius (14. Okt 2010)

Stimmt mittlerweile geht es ja auch mit Adobe Produkten wieder  Lizenzdinge hat Apple ja wieder geändert.


----------



## ice-breaker (14. Okt 2010)

Hat Adobe den iPhone-Export von Flash-Anwendungen jemals vollendet? Ich dachte die hätten es fallen lassen, weil Apple sofort die Restriktionen geänder hat.
Ich dachte da mehr an das Airplay SDK


----------



## Noctarius (14. Okt 2010)

Nope der ist vollständig und angeblich auch voll in CS5 vorhanden. Nur die Nutzung war dann nach den Lizenzänderungen nicht mehr legal (zu mindestens nicht die Veröffentlichung).


----------

